# What is the perfect lens for street photography?



## gshocked (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi all,

I was having a chat with a group of photographers and it was interesting what their options were on the "perfect" lens for street photography? Some opinions resonated with my own and others were completely foreign yet thought provoking.

Question to everyone:

1. What is your opinion on the "perfect" lens for street photography and why?
2. Which shooting mode do you use?
3. What auto focus setting do you use (single point, af expansion, auto)?


Thanks all!


----------



## KIKOSALAS (Apr 24, 2014)

I think for ff its between 35-50. In this Trip The 90% of The shots were made with The 35mm

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154031501235007.1073742031.680270006&type=1


----------



## funkboy (Apr 24, 2014)

I like to use my 35mm f/1.4 c/y mount Zeiss Distagon ("Made in West Germany") on my 6D.

Set it to hyperfocal between f/4 and f/11 depending on the lighting conditions, camera in auto ISO mode with minimum shutter speed set to 1/60th.

No focusing needed, just make sure you're far enough away (even at f/4 hyperfocal is a little over 2 meters). Take a couple of test snaps to check for infinity, then point & shoot to your heart's content <grin>.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 26, 2014)

KIKOSALAS said:


> I think for ff its between 35-50. In this Trip The 90% of The shots were made with The 35mm
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154031501235007.1073742031.680270006&type=1



Nice images! I love the colour saturation.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 26, 2014)

For me, it is wider... I love my 24L on my 5D mkIII... I like to get up-close and personal... 

Most of these shots are with that combo:
http://www.adhocphotographer.com/203252/2514077/projects/street-portraits-india

Again, I don't worry about focusing so much, as it is wide the dof is always large enough to get it roughly right!  Also i feel street photography is not a clinical photography, sometimes the imperfections is what makes the image so enticing... just my opinion! 

On the other hand... my wife love her 40mm pancake on her 100D! Small and less obtrusive!


----------



## candyman (Apr 26, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> For me, it is wider... I love my 24L on my 5D mkIII... I like to get up-close and personal...
> 
> Most of these shots are with that combo:
> http://www.adhocphotographer.com/203252/2514077/projects/street-portraits-india
> ...



Those are some great pictures!
I guess that what focal length is what makes you feel comfortable. 
I am still torn up between the sigma 35 and the sigma 50


----------



## gshocked (Apr 27, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> For me, it is wider... I love my 24L on my 5D mkIII... I like to get up-close and personal...
> 
> Most of these shots are with that combo:
> http://www.adhocphotographer.com/203252/2514077/projects/street-portraits-india
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing! I see why you like a 24mmL. Yes its wide angle, however, you have been able to use a wide enough aperture to isolate your subjects.


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was having a chat with a group of photographers and it was interesting what their options were on the "perfect" lens for street photography? Some opinions resonated with my own and others were completely foreign yet thought provoking.
> 
> ...



Dear friend gshocked.
For me, Just me, I have 3 cameras with me on the street shooting:
1) EOS-M with EF-M 22 mm F/ 2.0 for normal scenery shot, set AV. mode at F= 8.0, ISO = AUTO.
2) Canon 5D MK II, with EF 24-70 mm. F/ 2.8 L , set AV. Mode at F = 5.6 , ISO = 100 for Mini Portrait of the street people.
3) Canon 7D with EF 70-200mm. L IS. Set at TV. Mode at SS = 1/320 SEC. ISO = 200 , For sneak shots of the street people far away, Beautiful sexy lady with fancy dress, or snap shot at the police in actions.
4) yes, I have EF 85 MM F/ 1.2 L MK II at my belt lens box, Just for when I see the Handsome/ Beautiful Movie stars on the street, Shoot them with F = 1.2 , to get rid of the busy back ground people around them.
Well, Yes, This just my IDEA, and I use almost every times in my Love Hobby.
Good luck, and Happy hunting---For Great/ Master Piece Photos.
Surapon

PS. OH-O--I forget the most important Lens for the City scape = The Best of the Best Lens in the world is Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L MK II Tilt and Shift Lens for the Best Tall building in downtown area---Must with Heliopan CIR. PL. FILTER too.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 27, 2014)

Oooops, I forgot shooting mode and focusing...

I used 1 point expanded autofocus and f1.4-5.6... aperture depends on the dof i want... I like wide open though! ;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 27, 2014)

Any, depending on what I try to do. I'd like to say the 35L, but I know I often end up with the 24-105 in the end.


----------



## surapon (Apr 27, 2014)

OH-O--I forget the most important Lens for the City scape = The Best of the Best Lens in the world is Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L MK II Tilt and Shift Lens for the Best Tall building in downtown area---Must with Heliopan CIR. PL. FILTER too.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd go with one of three:

1. Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS USM - Small, light, discreet yet allows for fantastic environmental street portraits. Probably the safest and most functional lens to use.

2. Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L USM - Still relatively small, wide enough to capture the whole scene, and the "dreamy" bokeh is perfect for capturing "moments in time."

3. Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM - Simply, the best "spy" lens that allows you to shoot afar without being too noticeable.


----------



## Denyen (Apr 27, 2014)

I like to stay light and discrete when I'm traveling, so my street kit consists of my two cheapest lenses: the 35mm 2.0 IS and the old 100mm 2.0 paired with my 5DIII.

Both are very fast, and very sharp. The 100mm has a little less interesting colours and the well known purple fringing problem when shot wide open and in sharp sunlight, but it's very stealthy little lens that can get some nice close-ups
without looking like a paparazzi.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 27, 2014)

Do any of you feel that image stabilization is helpful for street photography?


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 27, 2014)

I love my 24-70 f/4 IS for street shots. Very sharp, versatile, unobtrusive, super IS, and a neat cheezy 0.7 macro for the little stuff.


----------



## slclick (Apr 28, 2014)

pancake


----------



## tolusina (Apr 28, 2014)

Thread title;
"What is the perfect lens for street photography?", reads like a trick question. Is it?

Anyway, simple answer is above and below and it's got a 40mm focal length.



slclick said:


> pancake


 


.


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 28, 2014)

How about on APS-C?


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd go 50mm. I love the timeless look of 50mm. I personally don't like wides for street because I dislike distortion greatly. I will use a 35mm if I'm married to horizontal shots that day.

I saw someone mention the pancake. That might be a good way to go to. Shoots the middle and very discrete.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 28, 2014)

I am happy with my 35L on full format, or the 23mm on the Fuji x100s, with equals the angle of a 35mm.
Seems i am the 35mm- man.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 28, 2014)

+1 on the 24L II on a full frame and the other lens I used a lot for street photos was the 135L, which is good to get more discrete shots. I now use the 24L II & 50L about 95% of the time for street photos, but I'd say any fast prime between 24 & 135mm is going to be your best bet. The 16-35/17-40 and 24-70/105 lenses work well, too, but primes are smaller, lighter, and more likely to give you "that look". 

The focal length really depends on your preferences, there's no right or wrong choice. Take a look through your photos and see what focal length (in the EXIF) you've used for your favorite shots. That should help you narrow down your preference.


----------



## Tanispyre (May 2, 2014)

1. What is your opinion on the "perfect" lens for street photography and why?

I prefer the 17-40L as my walk around lens. It gets closer to normal than the 16-35, and I rarely feel the need for the extra stop of exposure. When I need a low light I walker I usually slap on my 50mm 1.4

2. Which shooting mode do you use?

I actually prefer the shiftable program mode rather than aperture or shutter priority. I don't like being constantly locked to one value. If I don't like the setting it gives, I just spin the dial to get the combo I want.

3. What auto focus setting do you use (single point, af expansion, auto)?

Maybe it is because I am old and grew up with spit image manual focus cameras, or maybe it is because I am lazy, but I usually use Single Center Point focus and recompose. OK, my favorite was the focus system on my ELAN 7e. I loved being able to just look at a focus point and have it focus there. Whatever happened to that technology. It worked well for me.


----------

